# Dein BETA KEY WOW BFA



## jinfin91 (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich habe vor 7 Tagen einen BFA Beta Key ergattert auf buffed.

 

In der Zeit war ich nicht Zuhause viel Unterwegs und heute wollte ich den Key einlösen, aber er wurde schon eingelöst.

Habe ich eine Chance auf einen neuen Key oder habe ich Pech?

 

Freue mich auf eine Antwort.

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Jinfin91


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

 

was meinst du mit "der wurde schon eingelöst" ? 

 

Kannst du mir bitte deine Teilnahme-E-Mail-Adresse und den Key per PN schicken - dann kann ich prüfen, ob der versehentlich doppelt vergeben wurde.

 

Gruß


----------

